# Sale on Nodak Outdoors Gear - $15 hoodies again too!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Everything from Nodak is on sale from hoodies, hats, shirts, and decals.

While supplies last.

http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/index.php/cPath/32

FYI


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Get outta town, black long-sleeved Tshirts are 100% off??? 

Price check aisle 5 please! (No takesy backs)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hehe...good call


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bandman said:


> Get outta town, black long-sleeved Tshirts are 100% off???
> 
> Price check aisle 5 please! (No takesy backs)


Hey the sad thing is I tried to buy one for just shipping costs but when I added it to my cart it said my cart was still empty? What the heck?! :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I did the exact same thing!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My shopping cart is acting funky sometimes since the new update to some of the browsers. :roll: I wonder if that was the problem, unrelated from the free product.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

hahah i did that too, i was just gonna see what the deal was with the $o.oo and mention it to ya chris but bandman beat me to it!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Worked fine for me guys, I got 45 on the way all for just a $2.00 shipping charge and that's it. I think I got them all suckaz!
:bartime:

oke: (Kidding of course, but I'll be putting an order in soon enough.)


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

My hoodie is on the way.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

hey chris,

for some reason it won't let me add any nodak gear to my cart so i can checkout?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The cart is having a Firefox issue lately. I'm looking into it.

Check your PMs.

Chris


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

hope the big boy (not slim) hoodies are in stock... buddy from sodak doesnt know he is getting one yet. thanks Chris....well done on the 15.99 for a hoodie :beer:


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

I tried to order a hoodie but I can't get it into the cart. Save an XL for me!


----------



## OhioGooseBuster (Feb 8, 2008)

I just ordered a long sleeve max 4 shirt and it went through fine other than it initially said my cart was empty but then clicked on it at the top and it processed through fine.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I'm not having any luck, it keeps saying nothing in cart.

Chris, maybe you can just post when the problems are repaired.

Thanks


----------

